# Email sent to my Congressman..



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

I received an email from my Congressman (mass mail) explaining the benefits of this health care package... it offered me to respond, so I did. Read it below.


> Congressman Connolly,
> 
> I want to start off by stating I have faith in what you believe, I would not have voted for you otherwise. I feel the same way about many people in office that I feel I had a hand in putting there.
> 
> ...


I am sure other people will be receiving emails from their local reps or already have. I encourage you all to voice your opinions..


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

That is a well thought out and well presented letter Stephen!


----------



## stu929 (Jul 2, 2009)

A very well written and well thought out letter.

Very nicely done!

It could be worse you could like in the Communist State to the north of......Oh sorry MD 

Hope you get a reply I would like to see the smoke he will blow in return!


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

I wonder if they talk about cigars on political forums.....

.


----------



## Yellowfever (Jul 21, 2009)

My 2 cents. Without getting political I don't believe the right thing to say is "why not tax them" ie Soda, fast food. None of these things should be taxed beyond the sales tax that already exists. Same thing for cigars, cigarettes and alcohol. The government collects more than enough in income and corp taxes. The problem is they are very inefficient at using this money. 

The last thing we want to do is give them any more ideas on what to tax. Because when they tax those other products, the people that use that product will say why not tax those people over there as well. Next thing you know we will be taxed for flushing the toilet..


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Yellowfever said:


> *My 2 cents. Without getting political I don't believe the right thing to say is "why not tax them" ie Soda, fast food. None of these things should be taxed beyond the sales tax that already exists. Same thing for cigars, cigarettes and alcohol.* The government collects more than enough in income and corp taxes. The problem is they are very inefficient at using this money.
> 
> The last thing we want to do is give them any more ideas on what to tax. Because when they tax those other products, the people that use that product will say why not tax those people over there as well. Next thing you know we will be taxed for flushing the toilet..


 The bold part was kind of the point. Why not? Why are we singled out. Why do they get a free pass? They cause just as many if not more problems.

And trust me.. we aren't giving them any ideas they haven't already had.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Great letter! I have sent similar letters to my Senators and Rep. Two, John Ensign and Dean Heller, sent me really thoughtful and specific responses to my concerns. Either their staff wrote personal responses or they craft really good form letters. Both are safe bets to oppose this health care stuff all the way. The third, Harry Reid, sent me a health care propaganda letter, "I'm working hard", "doing good things for the country", blah blah blah. I responded to that saying he really didn't respond to my concerns, very politely of course, and I got the exact same letter in response. Nice!!!

I tried to send one to Nancy Pelosi at the e-mail she lists for non-constituents. It bounced back, no such e-mail address. Cute!

Some of these people have forgotten who they work for.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Good letter Steve. As long as we hold their feet to the fire they know how we feel. It's when we become complascent and stop giving them feedback as to how we feel that they will continue their evil ways. When we as their bosses give them so much leeway as to bend us over and let them screw us out of our civil liberties we deserve what we get. We have let the wolves in and now they run the henhouse and we should hold ourselves accountable for this,,,,,and do something except cry about it. We have the vote to replace these idiots,,,but will we do it?


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Cigary said:


> Good letter Steve. As long as we hold their feet to the fire they know how we feel. It's when we become complascent and stop giving them feedback as to how we feel that they will continue their evil ways. When we as their bosses give them so much leeway as to bend us over and let them screw us out of our civil liberties we deserve what we get. We have let the wolves in and now they run the henhouse and we should hold ourselves accountable for this,,,,,and do something except cry about it. *We have the vote to replace these idiots,,,but will we do it?*


no. We fail to do so every time.


----------



## Harley_Rob (Jul 26, 2009)

Good letter. I totally agree with your statement re: the Gov't imposing policy on business owners. If I OWN my own place, why on earth would I let somebody come in and tell me what to do with my property. It's ridiculous in my mind, but then again, I'm more of a "Live and Let Live" kinda dude. I want the gov't to stay out of my life. 

The most terrifying statement ever heard "I'm with the government, and I'm here to help".


----------



## Yellowfever (Jul 21, 2009)

sboyajian said:


> The bold part was kind of the point. Why not? Why are we singled out. Why do they get a free pass? They cause just as many if not more problems.
> 
> And trust me.. we aren't giving them any ideas they haven't already had.


I think where we may see it differently is you (correct me if I am wrong) see it as though there HAS to be a tax so we may as well spread it around. I am saying NO to any of the "pleasure" or "sin" taxes.

I don't want to take away from the letter. It was great. I just disagree with all these pleasure taxes, luxury taxes, death taxes, etc. Government needs to live within its means just as we do...


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

ask your congressman what he enjoys doing in his spare time.....when he replies.......say "lets tax that"!!


----------



## Yellowfever (Jul 21, 2009)

slyder said:


> ask your congressman what he enjoys doing in his spare time.....when he replies.......say "lets tax that"!!


I agree with that! Although they are so crooked they probably don't pay for what they like to do, the lobbyist pay for it!

I am waiting for the backlash. Someday they are going to pass the threshold of too much taxes and there will be enough anger for a revolt. It is coming close here is CA.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

i saw a thing once on tv saying if we woulda stayed under british rule we would have ended up paying less in taxes at this point. We would be huge "sissy nannies" but with more change in our pockets!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

sboyajian said:


> no. We fail to do so every time.


Exactly,,,,and that is part and parcel of our legacy of this generation,,the sheer apathy and laziness to do something about a corrupt system of government that we can change but do not,,,we'd rather sit on our hands and not vote these clowns out of office. We let them go into public service to vote themselves raises, healthcare that rival the richest plan on the earth, free travel, free staffing, free mail, free tenure retirement benefits after serving only ONE term. We let these guys in to basically vote against those things we want them to vote for,,,,but they turn on us and their districts to vote for "sweetheart deals" that net them more money and power and influence. There are those who are so corrupt but they end up getting voted into office 3 and 4 times,,,, and these are the same a$$holes who vote agaisnt the very civil liberties they are taking away from us. Shame on those who cry "foul" and then do nothing to take back the rights we used to have.:kicknuts:


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

Yellowfever said:


> I think where we may see it differently is you (correct me if I am wrong) see it as though there HAS to be a tax so we may as well spread it around. I am saying NO to any of the "pleasure" or "sin" taxes.
> 
> I don't want to take away from the letter. It was great. I just disagree with all these pleasure taxes, luxury taxes, death taxes, etc. Government needs to live within its means just as we do...


 I think you feel we are not agreeing with each other, when in turn we are. Perhaps you misunderstood my dictating to him to tax something else. I posed it as a question in the letter to ask the simple word. "Why?"

I do not feel there needs to be the tax. Any sin tax, on any luxury item. I am asking why Cigars are lumped into this negative world, while other items are left untouched. Why is it us that are ganged up on?

So we in essence agree. I do not see it as there HAS to be a tax. I just want to know why it got shoved on us.


----------



## Yellowfever (Jul 21, 2009)

sboyajian said:


> I think you feel we are not agreeing with each other, when in turn we are. Perhaps you misunderstood my dictating to him to tax something else. I posed it as a question in the letter to ask the simple word. "Why?"
> 
> I do not feel there needs to be the tax. Any sin tax, on any luxury item. I am asking why Cigars are lumped into this negative world, while other items are left untouched. Why is it us that are ganged up on?
> 
> So we in essence agree. I do not see it as there HAS to be a tax. I just want to know why it got shoved on us.


Ok, sorry, lol. I guess I read through your post a little too fast since I was at work at the time. Caught the part about taxing soda and stuff and went from there. Then we agree. I should have reread it because it seemed a little odd for a fellow cigar smoker to have the views I THOUGHT you had. For the most part I found that we cigar smokers have a lot of similar views when it comes to issues like this. My fault. :mrgreen:


----------



## edogg (Jun 15, 2009)

Very nice letter.


----------



## CigarDetective (Jul 15, 2009)

I like that letter, and I agree almost 100%. I don't want a tax on fast food or soda, since I sometimes have both.:smile: The government needs to stop all this BS taxes. I still think the U.S. should move to a flat tax system and make it more fair for everyone.


----------



## danmcmartin (Jul 25, 2009)

Yellowfever said:


> I am waiting for the backlash. Someday they are going to pass the threshold of too much taxes and there will be enough anger for a revolt. It is coming close here is CA.


I thought California would have gotten there a long time ago, but it seems only now are they beginning to wake up.


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Cletus said:


> I wonder if they talk about cigars on political forums.....
> 
> .


You didn't think his post was relevant?
Do you support SCHIP?
Did you write your congress critter?


----------



## orca99usa (May 23, 2008)

> I have sent similar letters to my Senators and Rep. Two, John Ensign and Dean Heller, sent me really thoughtful and specific responses to my concerns.


Funny, when I wrote to Ensign's office I got back a form letter that had nothing to do with the issue I wrote to him about (SCHIP and cigars). I'm in Shelley Berkley's House district and her office was more attentive. I never heard back from Senator Reid.


----------



## Stinkdyr (Jun 19, 2009)

orca99usa said:


> Funny, when I wrote to Ensign's office I got back a form letter that had nothing to do with the issue I wrote to him about (SCHIP and cigars). I'm in Shelley Berkley's House district and her office was more attentive. I never heard back from Senator Reid.


Our Taxachewshits socialist senators are famous for that. I have received those unrelated form-letter responses from both of our senatorial boobs in the past. But I will still vote for Fat Teddy...


----------

